# Anyone know how to book into Neville Maguire's?



## onekeano (29 Jan 2006)

I believe this guys cooks on the RTE afternoon program but runs an excellent pace somwhere around Cavan where you can stay over and enjoy the cuisine. Have surfed to try to find a website for more detail to no avail. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
Roy


----------



## Mister H (29 Jan 2006)

If you mean Nevin Maguire, try here. [broken link removed]


----------



## onekeano (29 Jan 2006)

Doh.......!

Thank you very much Mister H - so much for listening to good advice in packed Glasgow pubs after a Cetlic Game.

Many thanks

Roy


----------



## Mister H (29 Jan 2006)

Not a bother OneKeano. My mother loves the guy. Apparently cooks good simple food really well.


----------



## huskerdu (30 Jan 2006)

MacNeans is a great restaurant. Lovely food, and a really cosy, homely 
atmosphere.  The 1 hr 45in drive for lunch was a bit much through, 
Knocklion is much further away than I thought !


----------



## gauloise (30 Jan 2006)

I think you mean Blacklion !  And yes it is a terrible drive no matter which route you take!


----------

